# What ever happened to Squats?



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

They got killed off before the transition into 3rd ed from all I can gather. There was no gradual phase out and you can't even buy anything new like you can Dark Eldar.

I think I saw squat miniatures in rogue trader but the trail stops quite abruptly there. How come they were never in that chapter approved WD article about subhumans back in 4th ed? You had loads of abhuman regiments, the closest to squats was that modelled from an ork torso on a pair of crouching catachan legs.

I'd love to know more about these guys. Rep for anyone who can point me towards decent literature for squats - internet or which ebay auctions to bid on or which books to look up.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Gives you all you need to know : http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Squats


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

GW sucks! They were killed by the Nids and were Background Material, cool, fine, like the Hrud. Then GW went to great efforts to wipe them from their Books, Background, and even went back to strike their existance from existing material. WTF! Really, leave them as Background why the hard effort?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The nids went OM NOM NOM and ate all the squats. The end.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Iron Angel said:


> The nids went OM NOM NOM and ate all the squats. The end.


thats actually so close to how it's written in fluff by GW it could almost be an exact quote, the fluff for there destruction really is that weak shitty and pathetic


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

It really was a pretty awful treatment.

From my recollection from the old Black Codex from 2nd edition 40k, they were a Marine/Guard hybrid. Easy access to bikes, then their regular guys were guard-ish in carapace armor, but marine-ish in weaponry. They had elite squads in power armor, and access to basically all of what I will call the platform weaponry (Mole Mortar, Thudd Gun, etc.)

Honestly I don't really remember them filling any sort of need or niche in the fluff of the game other than being the Dwarf race of 40k back when the WFB world was still part of the 40k universe.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

GW felt that they were to "cartoony" and that they didnt fit in the 40k universe. Blah blah blah...then y dont they get rid of Orks???

I wanted to start an army of them but its too hard to find the models as well as being to pricey


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Blah. We don't speak of them, and you all reset the Squat Counter. It's like the counter for how many days you go at work at a dangerous job without an accident.

To be fair, dwarves don't really belong in space. They do the whole "we live underground and are drunk, hairy, short ugly people" thing. There's not really a way to translate that into sci-fi without it being just plain lame. The Orks aren't really cartoony like that-- they're a little goofy, but they're violent and savage, and it makes sense that they're a galactic scourge to a greater or lesser degree. The whole dwarven crafting ingenuity doesn't fit in with 40k either-- the Adeptus Mechanicus doesn't rightly now how a light switch works, so having dwarves as abhumans (which is what they were) that DO know how a light switch works, and happen to be able to make really effective and unique weapons doesn't quite mesh. 

For once, GW publishing garbage and letting it go actually was the right call-- it's just as well that they did the whole "Uhh.. the tyranids at them... maybe... You know what, just forget about them" thing.


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

Theres also a squat in the Inqisition Wars omnibus thats quite amusing and also gives a few details of what the squats were like but its a REALLY bad book that i wouldnt recommend buying just for squat info


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

We have had this topic before...and like before i will give the following answer.

The Tyranids ate them.

ATE THEM ALL!

there are no squats left, they are Bug chow.

They where painfully ripped limb from limb by warriors and Gaunts.

THE SQUATS ARE DEAD

eaten.

<3 the Tyranids for the greatest contribution to the 40k galaxy.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

...Too Soon?




NAH!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a pair of squats manning a mole mortar(mortar) in my traitor guard. They are so miffed about being wasted by GW that they turned to chaos. So they do still exist.


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> Blah. We don't speak of them, and you all reset the Squat Counter. It's like the counter for how many days you go at work at a dangerous job without an accident.
> 
> To be fair, dwarves don't really belong in space. They do the whole "we live underground and are drunk, hairy, short ugly people" thing. There's not really a way to translate that into sci-fi without it being just plain lame. The Orks aren't really cartoony like that-- they're a little goofy, but they're violent and savage, and it makes sense that they're a galactic scourge to a greater or lesser degree. The whole dwarven crafting ingenuity doesn't fit in with 40k either-- the Adeptus Mechanicus doesn't rightly now how a light switch works, so having dwarves as abhumans (which is what they were) that DO know how a light switch works, and happen to be able to make really effective and unique weapons doesn't quite mesh.
> 
> For once, GW publishing garbage and letting it go actually was the right call-- it's just as well that they did the whole "Uhh.. the tyranids at them... maybe... You know what, just forget about them" thing.


I know they dont fit in the 40k universe...but that still doesnt change the fact that some people want to play them. Just think of them as a certain mutation of the human genetic makup. Gives a perfect excuse for my SOB to fight them :grin:


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

While I do respect peoples choices it is basicly GW's product. Saying that "Hey people want to play them whether they fit or not" doesnt cut it. Cause some people would want Hello Kitty army, or the Pokemon Legion or the Carebear brigade but man I never want to see that in 40k.


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

damn now you got that idea stuck in my head! an army of Hello Kitties!


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

Squats in Epic were awesome, but none of the cool stuff like land trains and airships would really work in 40k unless playing a massive apocalypse game.Without the big stuff that made them different from other races in epic, they would be too similar to Guard.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't really mind to much that they were phased out its just the crappy way they were killed off. Given that they had their own regiments in the guard and also had colonised and settled on human world plus had representatives and servitors on mars I don't buy the whole they all died bit.
If you totally destroyed Africa would that mean there were no more africans left? No you can go to nearly any other country and find some and the galaxy's a damn big place there would be still quite a few survivors.
I doubt I'd rush to collect a Squat army but have to admit I really like the 40k white dwarf model and if the army was that standard then I'd get some even just as a painting project.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I have 2 squats and the space dwarf model. They will be joining my Inquisitors retinue!
For fluff its simple: they were not at the huge squat gathering that every other squat was at when teh nids attacked.
Come on GW up your game alittle with fluff. why not just use "and the emperor work up and the squats had just been a dream"


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

god would i love to watch a video showing all the squats being eaten by tyranids.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I always though that the hive fleet was supposed to absorb what it ate and the nids took on attributes of their lunch, tyrant guard are meant to be absorbed marines etc does this mean that somewhere in the galaxy there are short hairy nids running round with a thirst on?.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmmm Ratlings look a awful like Hobits..... Ogryns look like Ogres..... Grunts like Goblins....Orks like orks........ Squats look like Darwfs:shok: no, no ,no too cartoony.


C'mon. Its all toony, Tau look like kick ass anime, wtf. As far as Im concerned they existed and were mostly killed off by Nids, I buy that, but to say you cant use them in place of Gaurd is BS. They make good additions to Inquisitor Retinues and even a Gaurd Heavy Weapon Platform would look right if manned by Squats, use them were you can I say, Squats unit! Maybe GW will bring them back as IG units of some kind.


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

The continued existence of the Squats as a separate force neutral or allied with the Empire made the Empire less xenophobic and grim-dark. A continuing sub-race of Human which has its own army and better technology?!?! Nope, sorry, that's not consistent with the tone of the setting unless the story ends "And then their planet was virus bombed and the Imperial forces erected a quarantine fleet" or "... but then the Tyranid fleet devoured their home world."


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

The Imperium of Man accepts Ratlings and Ogryns. The Squats tech wasn't neccarily better, all thier good super heavy stuff was hand crafted and never massed produced, so they could never threaten the Imperium. I thought there was something in their fluff that said the were adapted to high G worlds, why wouldn't the Imperium just trade with them for materials they mined, it would be allot easier then killing them off and less costly then trying to figure out how to mine the for mention high G worlds.

I think it's sad the they admit the couldn't come up with a good schtick for space Dwarves so the just ignominiously dropped them. Rather then put effort and time into fixing them it was so much easier just to say "oh yeah, those guys were eaten by the 'nids, ha ha ha". I'm a fan of all things Dwarven and done right the could be a cool and worthy addition to the 40k mythos.

I think it's funny that even with all the space elves, space orcs, space undead running around, people are still bitching that Dwarves are to "fantasy" for 40k.


----------

